# Request: Milkdrop 2 audio visualization



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2010)

Can someone do this:

I like A LOT, Winamp's Milkdrop 2 visualization plugin.
So... if there is a port, then I could load this plugin in one of my audio/video players.

I.e; VLC


----------



## richardpl (Mar 27, 2010)

You tried xine?

You could not find better place to ask for such feature.
I will do it if you pay me.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry, I am broke. 
My mom finances me, until I earn some money.

And how about porting this:
projectM
_Official _site projectM


----------



## tingo (Apr 1, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> And how about porting this:
> projectM
> _Official _site projectM



Well, it is your itch; you must scratch it yourself (unless you find another FreeBSD user with the same itch that will do it for you).


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2010)

Well that will have to wait then!
I'm busy ATM.

Duh!
If I port it, then I will constantly have to maintain it.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 1, 2010)

Unbelievably!

After I've went to google and searched for:

```
Milkdrop 2 visualization BSD
```
I've immediately clicked, on a top most, result and came here!


Nobody done anything yet?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 1, 2010)

My bank account got stollen 5mins ago.

On serious side I will try to port it in next 15mins.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 1, 2010)

I managed to install projectM, projectM-qt and projectM-jack.
But almost nothing is showed, just black frame.
Perhaps it use extensively shaders and my intel card can't handle that.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2010)

Hm ..., how come I didn't get an email notification of a reply.
Anyway, that is excellent.
Thx, for your effort.

I have an nvidia card, so will try it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2010)

I've thrown a hook ...
So, let's see, who'll get hooked.


----------



## expl (Dec 4, 2010)

Why donÂ´t you just run winamp5 on wine?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 4, 2010)

Because this can be paired with anything!
If you feed it with /dev/random generated sound, it should create graphic effects based on that stream.
It is not just up to winamp


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2010)

I've received a reply:


> This is a ports PR, not for amd64 kernel architecture.
> If you are interested in a port of software, the best way to get it is to write
> it yourself (that's just stating the fact).
> This could be useful:
> ...


----------



## richardpl (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe you could get better response from PC-BSD people or ask projectM developers to support *BSD.


----------



## crees@ (Feb 5, 2011)

I've made a port for it:

http://www.bayofrum.net/~chris/patches/projectm.shar

It compiles and installs fine, I'm going to see if I can get it to work too!

Chris


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2011)

crees said:
			
		

> I've made a port for it:
> 
> http://www.bayofrum.net/~chris/patches/projectm.shar
> 
> ...


Hello Chris_!_
Your link is broken.

I've received your email:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since there was a request for this [1] and I had some spare time...
> 
> ...


I've *successfully compiled it on amd64*
Good job!

PS: Your patches don't create dirs, just files.

Here is a sequence of CMDs, for other testers:

```
# Obtain patches
cd
wget 'http://www.bayofrum.net/~chris/patches/libprojectm.diff'
wget 'http://www.bayofrum.net/~chris/patches/projectm-libvisual.diff'

# Setup [B]libprojectM[/B]
mkdir /usr/ports/graphics/libprojectm
cd /usr/ports/graphics/libprojectm
patch < ~/libprojectm.diff
rm *.orig

# Compile [B]libprojectM[/B]
make install clean


# Setup [B]libprojectM-libvisual[/B]
mkdir /usr/ports/graphics/projectm-libvisual
cd /usr/ports/graphics/projectm-libvisual
patch < ~/projectm-libvisual.diff
rm *.orig
mkdir files
mv patch-actor_projectM-cpp files

# Compile [B]libprojectM-libvisual[/B]
make install clean
```

ProjectM's config: /usr/local/share/projectM/config.inp.sample

Currently no binaries, so I've tested only compilation ...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2011)

Look like there is an issue with VLC media player:

```
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.7/modules/visualization'
  CXX    libprojectm_plugin_la-projectm.lo
  CXXLD  libprojectm_plugin.la
libtool: link: require no space between `-L' and `-lprojectM'
gmake[5]: *** [libprojectm_plugin.la] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.7/modules/visualization'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.7/modules/visualization'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.7/modules/visualization'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.7/modules'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.7'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** Error code 1
```


----------

